# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Mariposas voladoras

## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Perdonad si ya se ha hablado de esto, pero he tratado de buscar.
¿Donde puedo encontrar la ilusión de las mariposas que vuelan sobre el abanico?
Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ight=plandolit

 :Wink1:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

No me sale nada en ese subforo :-(

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

Jose,

puedes encontrar este efecto descrito en "Las maravillas de la magia moderna" Dr.Areny de Plandolit, Editorial Alta Fulla de Barcelona.

Es un poco dificil de buscar, aquí tienes el link 

http://www.altafulla.com/ad_lit/plandolit.htm

Espero haberte sido de ayuda,

I.Urkia

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Gracias Iñigo. Buscaré.
Algún dvd? McBride?

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

Sí, me suena que McBride tiene algo en sus DVDs de escena pero eso ya no te lo puedo asegurar. Aunque seguro que te serán más prácticos que el libro que te he recomendado, porque es bastante antiguo y las técnicas de los demás juegos son de lo mas extravagantes. 

Un saludo!

----------


## Goreneko

Sí, es muy extravagante, pero es porque es muy antiguo. Humo y espejos...  :Smile1:

----------


## masdelomismo

Pues trabajo en una agencia de publicidad, y nos ha llegado de un proveedor unas mariposas de alambre, con hojas de papel, que salen volando solas. Son ideales para cargar donde y como quieras, y causan mucha sorpresa, porque hacen un ruido muy característico al empezar a volar. Lo bonito es que son muy baratas y los espectadores pueden coger las que quieran. Además pueden llevar vuestra dirección.

Chulísimas. Si queréis os digo el distribuidor (primero tengo que buscarlo, claro)

----------


## mayico

que salen volando solas? y que tal si grabas un video de esas mariposas?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Será que al darle con el abanico salen volando imitando a una mariposa auténtica no?
Un saludo

----------


## masdelomismo

no, son geniales. son de alambre, y el mecanismo motor es tan simple como una goma. 

Las podéis encontrar en : www.magicflyer.com

¡¡No las paséis por alto!! Si queréis mando alguna foto...

----------


## masdelomismo

no es que se lancen como una goma, como un tirachinas, es que se enrosca una goma en las alas. Visitad la página y veréis.

----------


## Ayy

aaa esa las tenia yo de pqueño.... pero no les veo utilidad, hay que tenerlas enrolladas y no creo qe sirva mucho...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pero necesitaba que salieran volando de las manos al darle con un abanico.
No creo que sea lo que busco, ya que lo que yo digo creo que se puede hacer con papel sin más.
Aún así, gracias

----------


## Xeic

Sabeis donde se pueden comprar?

----------

